# 2009 Goals



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I know BH started the 2008 "goal" thread, but since he doesn't have as much access to AT as he used to have, I'll go ahead and start one for 2009.

Sticky - do your thing and stick this thread (please)

Field/Hunter - 530 (Previous Best 517)
Animal - 286 (Previous Best 280)
American 600 - 580 (Previous Best 568)
5 Spot - 300 30x (Previous Best 290 39x)
3 Spot - 294 15x (Previous Best 292 14x)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have more access then you think :wink:

Now posting in here since it's not field season is another thing :wink:

But I have a question for you.....

How in the heck are you shooting the same amount of Xs on a 5 spot as you do on a 3 spot? :noidea: You get another 30 arrows in a 5 spot round.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have more access then you think :wink:
> 
> Now posting in here since it's not field season is another thing :wink:
> 
> ...


Oops, mis-read my "history data" that should be 39X on the 5 spot (can you fix it for me? :teeth :mg:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Field/Hunter: I'd like to shoot a 550+. I feel that is a realistic goal with some "new" toys for this year.
Animal: Never shot one. Don't know what to say. If my understanding of the scoring is correct, then I don't think that a 575 shouldn't be out of line. 
3 spot: 300 25+x 
5 spot: 300 50+x
American: 590+


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Field/Hunter: I'd like to shoot a 550+. I feel that is a realistic goal with some "new" toys for this year.
> Animal: Never shot one. Don't know what to say. If my understanding of the scoring is correct, then I don't think that a 575 shouldn't be out of line.
> 3 spot: 300 25+x
> 5 spot: 300 50+x
> American: 590+


You don't understand the scoring...or how many targets you actually shoot.....the highest possible score is only 560.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

This will be my first year shooting field and target with a longbow, so I don't know what to expect. My goal this year is going to be to improve on all my scores during the summer and get settled in with the new bow.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't shoot leagues but.... I do shoot 5 spot games for fun. high score is in the 270-280 range. I have a nasty habit of hitting one 0 every game I shoot. my goal is to get rid of that 0.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Zed said:


> I don't shoot leagues but.... I do shoot 5 spot games for fun. high score is in the 270-280 range. I have a nasty habit of hitting one 0 every game I shoot. my goal is to get rid of that 0.


What about your field scores? This is the field forum :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't understand the scoring...or how many targets you actually shoot.....the highest possible score is only 560.



According to NFAA an Animal round consists of:

28 targets
Dot on first arrow=21 points
Max score=588

This would explain how Hinky shot a 582 at Nats this year. 

If this isn't right, what is??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> According to NFAA an Animal round consists of:
> 
> 28 targets
> Dot on first arrow=21 points
> ...


True....BUT that isn't a field/hunter round.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> True....BUT that isn't a field/hunter round.


I'm not following?!?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> True....BUT that isn't a field/hunter round.



He said 575 Animal, not field/hunter
He said 550+ field/hunter

:book1:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> He said 575 Animal, not field/hunter
> He said 550+ field/hunter
> 
> :book1:


:chortle: I see it now.....:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I guess I will go ahead and put my goals out there for this year.....

My indoor goals are basicly to get back to shooting the scores I used to shoot a few years ago. 

3 Spot --- 300 20X
5 Spot --- 300 55X

Field/Hunter --- 540+ avg 

That's right.....I got my SWAG back


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's right.....I got my SWAG back


Sometimes that's all it takes. Just a little pep in the step.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Sometimes that's all it takes. Just a little pep in the step.


Or a major change that takes you home 

But I haven't shot worth a damn the past two years.....made a change.....

first indoor round the other day...299 49Xs...and I dropped 8 in the last 3 ends...note to self: don't try and shoot the same lbs you did during the summer when you haven't shot in 5 months you get tired a lot faster :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

my goals for 2009

1. indoors i will shoot 300's i have always struggled the most with my indoor game. last year at the end of the season i hired a coach to help me with it. before the coach i had a 297 average so far this year every game i have shot i've scored 299 with various x counts so i'm there just have to pass the mental block that is keeping me from that last point.

2. outdoors i want to shoot the kind of scores i know i'm capable of. i feel i am more than capable of holding an average in the 530's

3. at least one score of 540 

4. maybe the most important of all
I MUST BEAT HORNET


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> my goals for 2009
> 
> 1. indoors i will shoot 300's i have always struggled the most with my indoor game. last year at the end of the season i hired a coach to help me with it. before the coach i had a 297 average so far this year every game i have shot i've scored 299 with various x counts so i'm there just have to pass the mental block that is keeping me from that last point.
> 
> ...


Stop trying to shoot 300s...shoot Xs. Your X count is more of an indicator of how you are actually shooting.....

and a 530 avg aint gonna get it done.......


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop trying to shoot 300s...shoot Xs. Your X count is more of an indicator of how you are actually shooting.....
> 
> and a 530 avg aint gonna get it done.......


ok let's revise that goal. a monthly average of 530's i know i'm capable of shooting that good. and i learned alot of the areas where i'm prone to make my mistakes last summer so now i know what to watch for. it might not come first thing in the season, but if i track my averages month to month i know by the second half of the season i can average in the 530's

you haven't seen the new hornet killer have you???
i have to pick up the last few acc. next month and she'll be complete:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i have one other goal this summer, but only a privelaged few (hornet and mac.) are allowed to know about it.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Or a major change that takes you home
> 
> But I haven't shot worth a damn the past two years.....made a change.....
> 
> first indoor round the other day...299 49Xs...and I dropped 8 in the last 3 ends...note to self: don't try and shoot the same lbs you did during the summer when you haven't shot in 5 months you get tired a lot faster :chortle:


Sometimes it is necessary to take a step back to take 2 forward. You have to hit the "Reset" button so to speak.

Glad to see you getting back to where you were.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Sometimes it is necessary to take a step back to take 2 forward. You have to hit the "Reset" button so to speak.
> 
> Glad to see you getting back to where you were.


Yep....Hit the "Reset Button"

and started the game over....fortunatly I only had to take one step back and that is just remembering how to tweak the bow correctly :doh:


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

To break 400 on Field\Hunter in competition (L/B)

Top 3 position at WBHC09 in Yankton SD but a win would be a pretty nice bonus.

Top 3 position at EFAC09 in Wales but a win would also be nice.

To be the best shot I can be, still work in progress.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I am pretty sure I hit most of my goals last year. Several I may have just missed. I was most pleased with my Field score consistancy. my season average was 540. I had 3 - 544 scores. Had several 550 games in practice and messed up a couple of times getting 550 at a shoot by having zeros on the card.

My 2009 goals.
Stay ahead of Spoon everyday by at least one point,cause his goals are very high. Go get em killer!

Try to get some of these other guys around here shooting 530 scores.

Beat Xhunter one round in Field Archery. Straight up no excusses.
Beat all the other Virginia pups at every opportunity.

I really feel like I can do a 5 spot round 300 - 60x.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I would like to become more consistent, stop those occasional "where did that come from" shots. I'd like to learn to shoot the longbow I recently bought. But...most of all I'd like to stay healthy enough to keep on shooting field. All the busted up parts are getting worse and it's getting tougher to get around. If I'm still a field archer at the end of '09 I will have achieved that one at least. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Haven't shot a field round in years, so I don't know what I can do there yet....but....

1. Break 290 in the International Round...(283 is my PB)
2. Break 860 in the 900 Round...(833 PB)

Most importantly, I need to learn to shoot this Carter Evolution....2 days in and it's getting better.....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Or a major change that takes you home
> 
> But I haven't shot worth a damn the past two years.....made a change.....
> 
> first indoor round the other day...299 49Xs...and I dropped 8 in the last 3 ends...note to self: don't try and shoot the same lbs you did during the summer when you haven't shot in 5 months you get tired a lot faster :chortle:


What happened at Lancaster then?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

So my goals for this year:

Field/Hunter- 
1) Get and stay in the 530's. I got there last year for awhile, but couldn't stay
2) Pop out a 540 at least once...
3) Shoot a field round with my olympic recurve...I don't care what the score ends up.

Indoor
1) Have fun again (I have never been a big indoor shooter)...
2) Get my vegas game up to 125 (out of 150) per game with the recurve consistantly


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

*My 2009 Goal*

My goal will always be to win the shoot down at COS and sit Prag, Jarlicker, No X Eddie, Mac, Chopper Steve and 3DDhooter80 down. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ya and I am getting offered a cool million to make those things happen for all of you.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Ya and I am getting offered a cool million to make those things happen for all of you.


:nyah:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Prag Jr said:


> My goal will always be to win the shoot down at COS and sit Prag, Jarlicker, No X Eddie, Mac, Chopper Steve and 3DDhooter80 down. :wink:


 Girl set you sight higher than MAC AND Eddie.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> What happened at Lancaster then?


Shot good just could't buy an X.....Spec looked at my target and thought I was in the high 620s. Nothing in the red.....and only 2 or 3 big 9s. Just couldn't drill em. Oh well....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

To finish in the 1st flight at all the WAF and NFAA events(indoors and outdoors). To keep hitting 550's in F/H, PB is a 558, and most important, have fun doing all of it!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Already got both indoors
300-30x 3 spot
300-60x 5 spot

Outdoors though is gonna be tuff though

Field/Hunter 560(prev 554)
FITA 1410+(prev 1409)
3D..... stay away at all costs!!!:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

MY goal for 2009 is to get my Pratice routine to follow me to the shoot. 
It's really sad but what I do at the shoot isn't what I do at pratice. 
So if I could get my pratice routine at the shoot I feel the score would take care of itself.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> MY goal for 2009 is to get my Pratice routine to follow me to the shoot.
> It's really sad but what I do at the shoot isn't what I do at pratice.
> So if I could get my pratice routine at the shoot I feel the score would take care of itself.


Then you need to work on your mental side of the game.....your practice routine should be ingrained....that is why you practice.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know BH started the 2008 "goal" thread, but since he doesn't have as much access to AT as he used to have, I'll go ahead and start one for 2009.
> 
> Sticky - do your thing and stick this thread (please)
> 
> ...


Close, but no cigar (yet)

299 40x - 02/14/09 NCFAA Indoor Championship 

293 11x - 01/29/09 Carolina Outdoor Sportsman


----------



## Kaalboog (Feb 13, 2009)

*goals 2009*

To enjoy practice and shoot 90% of my full potential during Comp's in FITA Field. To shoot an all gold at 50m during competition. To break the 300/432 barrier.
K


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Make it through a 28 end round w/o wanting morphine (knees are shot)
lose the 17's for good.
Break into the 530's 
Repeat at the states


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2009 Goals Update

Field/Hunter - 530 (Previous Best 517)
Animal - 286 (Previous Best 280)
American 600 - 580 (Previous Best 568)
5 Spot - 300 30x (Previous Best 290 39x)
3 Spot - 294 15x (Previous Best 292 14x) 

02/26/2009 Carolina Outdoor Sportsman
3 Spot - 295 15x


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

BHFS A shooter

Field: I'd like to get up into the 520's . LAst year I averaged 514 in the 6 shoots I attended

28 target Animal round: I'd like to hit 570. I was in the low 560's in 08. In MD, we score the dot as a 21.

Indoor: I can hit 299 with 42X's , but that 300 is still out there. Maybe this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 2009 Goals Update
> 
> Field/Hunter - 530 (Previous Best 517)
> Animal - 286 (Previous Best 280)
> ...


I just realized your Animal Round score is only a half :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I just realized your Animal Round score is only a half :wink:


Guess so, I've only shot the animal targets once and we only shot 14.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know BH started the 2008 "goal" thread, but since he doesn't have as much access to AT as he used to have, I'll go ahead and start one for 2009.
> 
> Sticky - do your thing and stick this thread (please)
> 
> ...


Indoor goals for '09 are met - now time to concentrate on outdoor. :wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

The Swami's goals:

In Vegas - 900

Vegas game 300 - 30x (300 27x is my PB with 2413 arrows)

5 spot - 59x or better average. I already shoot 60x games, just not as often as I would like.

I would like to shoot in the 550s on a field course. The linear course I have set up in my yard doesn't count. I average 555 there but it is all flat and in line out to 80 yards. I shoot field maybe one or two times a year on a real course. State and Nats if I can go. It will be a tough goal since there is no course closer than 3.5 hours of here.

Field round - 558, PB is 549 at WFAC in Australia
Hunter - 560, PB is 548 at NFAA nats at Darrington
Animal - 584, PB is 574 at Darrington for 28, 289 for 14. I have only shot 2 full animal rounds in my life. 
I have shot field archery on a course 7 times in my life.

Redding - 1528 or better

3D - Get back to judging yardage like I did in 2005 when I was winning local events. I plan on getting real chewy this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Swami said:


> The Swami's goals:
> 
> In Vegas - 900
> 
> ...


:faint: Say it aint so ukey: :wink:

If you make it to Pa for Nationals....the curly fries are on me :wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :faint: Say it aint so ukey: :wink:
> 
> If you make it to Pa for Nationals....the curly fries are on me :wink:


I used to shoot me a pretty mean foam game back then.  I was a spottie taking glory away from the chewies. 

I can't afford to hit PA this year. I would really love to. Nationals are a blast!!! Of course I have only gone to one. 

One worlds
One Nats
4 states

Crap, that is only 6 field archery shoots I have been too.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Second verse, same as the first.

I will shoot a 500 field or hunter round this year and break 560 on the animals in FSL.

I also want to shoot over 520 on the Animal round in BH.

I shot a 493 Hunter round last year with a 256 first half. Darn knowing the score at the half. I just needed to keep shooting, not worrying about the score.

Arrow


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

I only have a few:

Beat my personal best 0f 557 Field and PB 559 Hunter round.
Clean the animal round.
Average 552 in Mechanicsburg
Place in top 5 AMFS at Nationals.


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

I had open heart surgery in Septemeber, so my goals for the year are to get back out there and at least shoot as well as I was shooting last spring. I hope to shoot better, Ideally to break 500 in a field round but taking things one step at a time.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, I just shot my first half round on my clubs new field course. 237 and I learned that my center shot was way off. Not that noticeable shooting at 20 yards all the time. What a great game field archery is. I think I enjoy this more than 3D or indoor. My goal for this year is to get in the 500s and stay there.

Indoor is over until next winter. My goal was to shoot a 300, which didn't happen, but I did shoot in the 290s (297 high) every shoot and broke 40 Xs three times. I only shot a half dozen rounds and lack of shooting is my biggest problem.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Last year I set my goal pretty lofty at hitting 550 once. I didn't get close and since I've been shooting 10 yards lately to try and gain confidence and work on form and stuff I think I'm going to set my Field goal lower this year. So in the spirit of that I'm going to shoot for 540 this season. I hung in the high 520's to low 530's in the few shoots I made last year. I shot a bunch of halves and averaged 265-268. Since I shoot more halfs then I do full rounds I guess my actual goal is going to be consistent 270 halves.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

My goal is to get back to where I was a few years back, mid 540's avg. and I would love to hit 550 just once, I know that is not good enough to take down X-HUNTER but I can still dream can't I:teeth:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm a little late with the goals. 

Indoor: 
I wanted to get my first 300 this year in league. I was lucky enough to have two 300 games.

Field:
My PB is a 506. I'm fairly new to this game too. My goal is 520s at least twice. My first chance will be this weekend at Sherwood

Animal:
I'd like to just shoot one of these. I've haven't had a chance yet.

I'd like to make it to Durham, NC once this year and one of the MOOtel shoots.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I want to be in the 540's. Last year I stayed around 531. It was my first year shooting field archery. Up until that, shooting 80 yards was mythical, now it's fun.
I shoot the animal round clean most of the time, but I need a better dot count there.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Haven't shot a field round in years, so I don't know what I can do there yet....but....
> 
> 1. Break 290 in the International Round...(283 is my PB)
> 2. Break 860 in the 900 Round...(833 PB)
> ...


Still haven't got that 290....did get the Class A State championship today! Now on to the field round....

Scott


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Already got both indoors
> 300-30x 3 spot
> 300-60x 5 spot
> 
> ...


Still shy on my goal but upped my Field PB by 2 points to a 556


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Still shy on my goal but upped my Field PB by 2 points to a 556


Way to go Brad. But save that 560 for a day when I'm at least on the course with you - I'd like to treat you to a :darkbeer: afterward.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Way to go Brad. But save that 560 for a day when I'm at least on the course with you - I'd like to treat you to a :darkbeer: afterward.


When it comes it comes i not gonna throw one on your behalf!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

congrats Brad. One day it will be nice enough up here to shoot a f/h round. My first one will be this weekend, and I'm really anxious to see what this new vantage elite will do. From what I shot of it so far, it is better then my pro I was shooting last year, and hope to out do my PB of a 558. Was good shooting with you at L'ville, and maybe we'll run into each other at Mechanicsburg. Keep pounding 'um!!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Still haven't got that 290....did get the Class A State championship today! Now on to the field round....
> 
> Scott


Got a Field and Animal in on Saturday and another International today....

14 target Field - 254 with a 0 because of a bad nock/missing point
14 target Animal - 281 clean with a single +1 spot.

New PR of 285 in the International today! Would have been a 290+ had I noticed that my marks were off by 2 yards because I switched a lens out from the day before....:angry:

All of this and I switched to a Mathews Apex 7 last Thursday! I just cannot believe how well this bow holds! Shoots almost 286fps with my big arrows and is mouse quiet!

One more field around here before the state championship at the end of May. Gotta get some work in!

SB


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Updated:


bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I'm a little late with the goals.
> 
> Indoor:
> I wanted to get my first 300 this year in league. lucky enough to get two 300s this season
> ...


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I have a spot round goal of 500. I shot a 492 today. It was my first time out on the spots. Darn 15's. 

Arrow


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Still shy on my goal but upped my Field PB by 2 points to a 556


Well im all the time gettin closer cleaned a half today on the field... thats twice this year and with 2 VERY different bows!!!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Well im all the time gettin closer cleaned a half today on the field... thats twice this year and *with 2 VERY different bows!!!!*!


You mean a good bow and a Mathews???

Couldn't resist that one Brad.:embara:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> You mean a good bow and a Mathews???
> 
> Couldn't resist that one Brad.:embara:


Yea but you still havent seen the light and havent got a good bow or a mathews yet!!!!! Some people never learn!!!!:mg:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Yea but you still havent seen the light and havent got a good bow or a mathews yet!!!!! Some people never learn!!!!:mg:


Working on that for next year.

SOme of us just be slow learners!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> Working on that for next year.
> 
> SOme of us just be slow learners!


Very slow VERY SLOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

*Oh so close....*

Got really close to my 270 half goal yesterday. It was a Hunter half and I blew lots of stupid points but I was still very happy with my shooting. I needed a 20 on the last target (straight 44) to finish with a 270. I shot a 19 so I came up short by one point. 

The 53 w/u killed me. I shot a 17 on it and it was the only 17 I shot in the round. I wasn't too upset about it though cause I did 20 the 32 fan which is rare for me. And man did I smoke it. I had 3 inside out x's on it. I'd normally shoot a 18 or better on the 53 w/u but normally shoot a 18 or 19 on the 32 so it all evened out I guess. 

I just need to pick up a point here and a point there and I'll get where I want to be. That round definitely showed some promise though and my shooting is starting to come around. I'm anxious to see what next week's round brings. I'm experimenting with a few releases right now and plan to write up a good lengthy "Handheld Thumb Trigger Shootout" type of review once I get to use all of them some.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*small steps*

Updated:

Indoor: 
- a 5-spot 300 in league. 
2 in 09 season

Field:
- PB is a 506. Goal is 520s at least twice. 
528 2-May-2009 Dogwood at Sherwood
520 9-May-2009 Yadkin/MOOtel

Animal:
- shoot one of these. I've haven't had a chance yet. 
shot a half for the first time on Sunday @ VBA state, 278

- Visit Jarlicker in Durham, NC

- Visit treaton in Yadkin,NC 
9-May-2009


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

get my score above 500. (field/28)

or more importantly..............keep improving every round i shoot this year.

i can think of a couple points i gave away................that were too easy.

camoham


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Still shy on my goal but upped my Field PB by 2 points to a 556


Added one more to tha yesterday at a local shoot 557. Im takin em one point at a time now


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Well my 09 goal to shoot in the 540's was attained. Several times this year I shot a 546. My x count has been ok usally in the mid 50's but a couple of times I shot in the 60's (65 was my high)
My new Axcel HD pro is an awesome sight improvement and probably one of the reasons for my success. Those .010 pins are bright and easy to center in the bull.

I guess my 2010 goals will be to reach out and touch the 550's. Lofty for a Hunter-class pin shooter, but I know some shooters here in VA, who do it regularly in the AMBHFS division. ( they inspire me to extend myself and be better )
I just turned 50 on 9-11-09 so if my eyes don't let me down, I think I can improve.


----------

